# Modem 24std Reconnect



## Cemesis (5. August 2012)

Hallo

Ich hab von der Telekom ein Modem bekommen das wohl jeden Tag immer um 14.32Uhr einen Reboot durchzieht.

So langsam geht mir das wirklich auf dem Keks. Leider musste ich nach einen Umzug auf die Internetleitung von Unitymedia ( 16Mbit/s ) verzichten und zur Telekom wechseln ( ~6Mbit/s ).

Bei Unitymedia brauchte ich nix Einstellen. Das Teil angeschlossen und perma. Internetverbindung und keine Reboots und so'n Quatsch.

Bei Telekom musste ich erstmal CD installieren und im Modem selber perma. Internetverbindung einschalten. Denke dadurch wird dann im Modem selber irgendwo ein 24std Reconnect aktiviert.

Ich hatte auch schon bei der Telekom angerufen und gefragt ob man das nicht irgendwie deaktivieren könne. Die meinten das würde nicht gehen. Ob das jetzt der richtigkeit zugehört, lass ich jetzt erstmal im Raum stehen...

Jetzt frage ich, wieso geht das bei anderen Firmen und bei Telekom nicht?

Gerade heutzutage wo eh alles Online abgeht ist das ein riesiger Mist! Ich bin jetzt nicht täglich um die selbe Zeit online und das zu merken aber es kommt öfters vor, gerade am Wochenende und wenn ich irgendwo unterwegs im Spiel bin und mittem im Kampf und/oder in Gruppe und Modem meint jetzt mal ein "Cut" zu machen, kann das schonmal sehr schnell ein Kick und/oder den Pixeltot bedeuten.

Hat jemand Ahnung davon und kann mir sagen ob das tatsächlich nicht geht das man diese automatische Abschaltung deaktivieren kann?

Mein Modem ist ein Speedport W 723V Typ A

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

Gruß


----------



## Shadlight (5. August 2012)

Kannste im Routermenü umstellen. Einfach 192.168.2.1 in den Browser eingeben und einloggen. Außerdem haben normale DSL und VDSL Anschlüsse immer einen 24 Stunden dc.


----------



## mristau (5. August 2012)

Bei jedem normalen DSL über die Telefonleitung wirst du einen 24h Disconnect haben, in manchen Routern kannst du den auf ne Zeit legen, wenn du eh nicht da bist, oder z.B. wenn mehr als x min. nichts auf der Leitung los war.

Lediglich bei Internet über Kabel gibts keinen 24h Disconnect, dazu kann man auch eine DSL Standleitung bestellen, die kostet aber einiges mehr und ist hauptsächlich für Firmenkunden


----------



## Magogan (5. August 2012)

Ich denke, man müsste die Uhrzeit des Router-Neustarts irgendwo einstellen können. Wenn du nicht weißt, wo, dann ruf doch bei der Telekom an und frag nach, die haben ja eine kostenlose Hotline.


----------



## Tikume (5. August 2012)

Kann man bei den T-Com Speedports meines Wissens nach nicht mehr.


----------



## chris2k3 (5. August 2012)

doch kann man schon habs auch bei mir eingestellt aber wie ka mehr ist jetzt schon jahre her wo ich das ma einstellen musste, hab es dann auf zwischen 4-5 gesetzt da schlafe ich meistens und merke den disk also nicht ma ;>


----------



## Dagonzo (5. August 2012)

chris2k3 schrieb:


> aber wie ka mehr ist jetzt schon jahre her wo ich das ma einstellen musste,


Wenn du noch ein Gerät hast, was schon mehrere Jahre alt ist, dann mag das sein. Bei neueren Geräten ist diese Funktion nicht mehr vorhanden. Und das W723V ist auch noch nicht so alt. Ich glaube weniger als zwei Jahre. 
Ich hatte früher mal das W700V (5-6 Jahre alt), da ging das noch mit dem Einstellen einer Uhrzeit. Mein jetziges ein W921V (6 Monate alt) gibt es das nicht mehr.

Edit:
Ach ja ein CD um irgendwas zu installieren braucht man auch nicht. Das habe ich damals schon bei dem alten Router nicht gebraucht. Auch einstellen musste ich im Router nichts, ausser bei dem alten Gerät damals die Uhrzeit und natürlich Benutzername und Passwort.


----------



## Xidish (5. August 2012)

Ich selber habe den Router auch seit ein paar Tagen.
Wenn man das Handbuch auch mal durchliest, stellt man fest, daß nicht eine einzige CD-Installation notwendig ist, mir wurde auch keine CD begelegt.
Der Router stellt sich selber ein - er holte sich auch gleich ein Update (stand währenddessen in gelb "Bitte Warten" im Display.
Einen Restart habe ich seit dem ersten Anschließen noch nicht erlebt (war auch nicht in meiner Abwesenheit).

Kann es nicht auch einfach nur sein, daß Du es zwar vorhattest aber doch beim Setup anfangs vergessen hast "immer online" zu aktivieren?
Denn sollte das vergessen worden sein, wird die Verbindung immer nach gewisser Inaktivität getrennt.

ps. 
Und welche Anschluss/Installationsart hast Du denn ausgewählt (Standard: analog, IP oder ISDN)?

pps.
Auch mit meinem alten Router (W501V), den ich jahrelang hatte, gab es nie Verbindungsprobleme und Neustarts (außer mal bei Stromausfall).
Habe bisher keine Probleme (fast 20 Jahre) mit der Telekom gehabt.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (5. August 2012)

Telekom ist also auch in Deutschland scheiße.


----------



## Saji (5. August 2012)

Die einfachste Methode den Router zu einem geplanten Reconnect zu bewegen, wenn der Router an sich keine Optionen dafür hat, ist eine Zeitschaltuhr.


----------



## DrMAD (5. August 2012)

Probiers einfach mal damit in der Nacht wenn du nicht Spielst einen Reconnect zu machen dann solltte es eigentlich immer zu der zeit den 24. Std Recc machen,Zumindest ging das früher bei mir so hab um 2 Uhr nachts nen Restart gemacht und hat geholfen.
Mfg


----------



## Dagonzo (5. August 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Telekom ist also auch in Deutschland scheiße.


Warum? Nur weil sie die meisten Kunden haben und entsprechend auch mehr Beanstandungen haben? 
Also, wenn mal was nicht funktionieren sollte, sind sie auch nicht besser oder schlechter als andere. Davon abgesehen hat man in jeder halbwegs größeren Stadt auch immer einen Ansprechpartner (Laden T-Punkt) wo man auch mal hingehen kann. Das kann ich von anderen größeren Anbietern nicht behaupten um als Beispiel mal 1&1 oder Kabel Deutschland zu nennen, die auch überregional agieren. Da bleibt dir in der Regel immer nur das Telefon und viel Geduld.


----------



## Tikume (6. August 2012)

chris2k3 schrieb:


> doch kann man schon habs auch bei mir eingestellt aber wie ka mehr ist jetzt schon *jahre her* wo ich das ma einstellen musste, hab es dann auf zwischen 4-5 gesetzt da schlafe ich meistens und merke den disk also nicht ma ;>



Ich habe das Relevante mal markiert


----------



## xynlovesit (6. August 2012)

Also bei meinem Router merke ich den Resett so gut wie gar nicht, bin ja ganze Nacht online teilweise und irgendwie muss der sich ja ma resetten oder? Ist irgendwie so ein unbemerkbarer Resett


----------



## Shadlight (6. August 2012)

Hat glaub ich jede Fritzbox


----------



## Thestixxxx (6. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Router merke ich den Resett so gut wie gar nicht, bin ja ganze Nacht online teilweise und irgendwie muss der sich ja ma resetten oder? Ist irgendwie so ein unbemerkbarer Resett



Es gibt halt Router und es gibt den Krempel den man meist von der Telekom bekommt. ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (6. August 2012)

Was hat das mit der Telekom zu tun? Ganz egal, ob du bei Vodafone, Telekom, 1&1 oder sonstwo bist, wenn du einen ADSL-Anschluss hast, bekommst du einen 24h-Reset. Ob man den merkt, hängt einzig und allein von deinem Aktivitätsspektrum ab. Jemand, der den PC nur tagsüber für Büroarbeiten, Skypen und zum Surfen nutzt, wird den 24h-Reset selten bis nie mitbekommen. Jemand aber, der nachtaktiv ist, viel online spielt, streamt, downloaded, etc. wird davon öfters was merken.


----------



## Xidish (6. August 2012)

Schön, wie Posts auch gelesen werden inc. Mods.

Wie ich schrieb ich bin schon ewig bei der Telekom und hatte bisher keinen automatischen Reset (DC) - nur !! wenn ich es veranlasst habe.
Das würde in der Router Log stehen - nur steht da nix vom Reset. 
Bis heute hatte ich ADSL - ab heute soll auf VDSL umgestellt werden.
Entweder ich habe 'nen V.I.P. Anschluss, daß ich keinen automat. Reset habe oder wie oben geschrieben, normal.


----------



## skyline930 (6. August 2012)

Die Speedports haben die ätzende Eigenschaft ihren Reset wirklich genau 24h danach durchzuziehen. 14.32 Reset heißt du hast dein Modem als du es bekommen hast um 14.32 in Betrieb genommen. Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist es, wenn du morgens zur Arbeit/Schule aufgestanden bist, einmal kurz den Stecker ziehen, und wieder reinstecken. Der Reset ist dann um die Uhrzeit.


----------



## OldboyX (6. August 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Schön, wie Posts auch gelesen werden inc. Mods.
> 
> Wie ich schrieb ich bin schon ewig bei der Telekom und hatte bisher keinen automatischen Reset (DC) - nur !! wenn ich es veranlasst habe.
> Das würde in der Router Log stehen - nur steht da nix vom Reset.
> ...



Der Mod hat aber Recht.

Wer als Privatkunde einen ADSL Anschluss bei der Telekom hat, der bekommt einen 24h Disconnect. Das hat mit einem Reset des Routers aber überhaupt nichts zu tun, sondern die Verbindung wird kurzzeitig unterbrochen und "neu eingewählt". Das liegt einfach daran, dass Privatkunden im Regelfall eine dynamische IP-Adresse haben, die im 24h Takt erneuert wird (in Österreich teilweise sogar im 8h Takt, also 3x pro Tag).

Falls du ein Geschäftskunde bist oder einen Vertrag mit statischer IP Adresse hast, kann es sein, dass das auf dich nicht zutrifft. Wahrscheinlich ist es aber, dass das einfach immer zu einem Zeitpunkt passiert, zu dem du nie Online bist und davon nichts mitbekommst.

Die Frage an den TE wäre von meiner Seite:

Resettet sich dein Router, oder ist es nur ein "Reconnect"? (Router Reset würde bedeuten, dass alle Lichter ausgehen, der Router komplett neu bootet und danach alle Einstellungen verloren sind).

Wenn es nur ein Reconnect ist, dann einfach einmalig zu dem von dir gewünschten Zeitpunkt von Hand den Router ausmachen und wieder anmachen, danach wird der Reconnect immer zu dieser Zeit stattfinden.

Wenn es ein kompletter Reboot des Rooters ist auf den du keinen Einflluss hast, würde ich Anbieter wechseln


----------



## spectrumizer (6. August 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Schön, wie Posts auch gelesen werden inc. Mods.
> 
> Wie ich schrieb ich bin schon ewig bei der Telekom und hatte bisher keinen automatischen Reset (DC) - nur !! wenn ich es veranlasst habe.


Die Antwort war hauptsächlich an Thestixxx gerichtet.

Aber nichtsdestotrotz: Wenn du als Privatkunde bei der Telekom einen ADSL-Anschluss hast / hattest, dann hast du auch eine 24h-Trennung gehabt, garantiert.


----------



## Murfy (6. August 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Schön, wie Posts auch gelesen werden inc. Mods.
> 
> Wie ich schrieb ich bin schon ewig bei der Telekom und hatte bisher keinen automatischen Reset (DC) - nur !! wenn ich es veranlasst habe.
> Das würde in der Router Log stehen - nur steht da nix vom Reset.
> ...



Den Log will ich sehen, der seit Anschluss bei dir immer die selbe IP hat.

Jeder Provider zwingt zu einem 24 Stunden Disc, ob man will oder nicht.

Das wird normal auch garnicht vom Router gehandhabt, sondern vom Anbieter, der sieht: "24 h die selbe IP, reset!". Das kann man normal umgehen wenn man den Router um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit einschaltet. Was die z.B. die Fritzbox macht, die startet sich einfach von selbst neu, kriegt dadurch eine neue IP und der Provider muss somit keinen Zwangsreset mehr machen.

Die einzige Möglichkeit durchgehend Internet zu haben ist eine feste IP zugewiesen zu bekommen, doch das ist um einiges teurer, da es eher für die Nutzung von Servern, als von Privatrechner dient.

Vielleicht ist dein Router so schlau und holt sich eine eine IP erst wenn ein Endgerät angschlossen ist, alá: "Ok, da schließt sich was an, holen wir uns eine Internetverbindung". Dadurch würde der Reset erst 24 Stunden später nötig sein und 24 Stunden (am Stück) im Internet zu sein ist ein ganzes Stückchen. 
Außerdem kann so ein Reset sehr schnell gehen, du gehst aufs Klo, währenddessen resetet der Router, Verbindungen brechen kurz ab, dann kommt es wieder, dein Rechner reconnectet alles automatisch, du kommst wieder und es sieht aus als wäre nichts gewesen.

Wenn, wie hier gesagt wurde, im Router-Interface keine Option dafür ist, dann starte den Router demnächst einfach in einer bestimmten Uhrzeit neu. Am Wochenende einfach mal länger wach bleiben und gegen 6-7 Uhr morgens den Router neustarten. Dann sollte sich der Reset auf diese Uhrzeit legen.

mfg


----------



## Varitu (6. August 2012)

Hallo,

AFAIK wird der 24h Reconnect dafür benutzt, damit der Kunde keinen Server aufbauen kann. Durch das ändern der IP wird das unterbunden. Macht herlich gesagt auch Sinn. Die Preise sind derzeit relativ niedrig. Wenn es jetzt zig (Geschäfts)kunden gibt die mal eben nen Webserver per Privatanschluß betreiben wird daß das Datenvolumen und die Preise nach oben jagen.

Ansonsten gibts keinen Grund dafür, schließlich kann man disch nach dem Reconnect direkt weider einwählen, nur die IP ist anders.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Diclonii (6. August 2012)

Ich finde das auch kacke das man bei den neuen Speedports nicht mehr zeitlich absegnen kann, wann den die IP Neuverteilung stattfinden sollte (24h Disc).

Bei den neuen Speedports hat man jetzt 2 Optionen:

1. Den Router mal um ne Zeit ab und anstoepseln wo man eigentlich seltens aktiv ist, heißt wenn du den Router um 6 Uhr morgens in Betrieb nimmst, läuft ab dieser Zeit auch die 24 Stunden ab - nächste Neuverteilung dann also wieder um 6 Uhr.

2. Das bevorzuge ich und so ich hab das auch seit 3 Jahren und damit null Probleme. Solange ich min. 5 Minuten nicht im Internet bin kappt der automatisch die Verbindung, damit passt sich der 24h Disc immer meinen Rhythmus an ^^ - die Leitung wird nämlich erst wieder aktiv wenn ich das Internet brauche.

Btw habe ich nie die beigelieferten CDS gebraucht, weder bei der Telekom (seit 2004 Kunde mit 2 Jahren Unterbrechung) noch bei 1und1 (Fritzbox) - alle nötigen Einstellungen gehen eigentlich direkt per Routereinstellungen.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. August 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit durchgehend Internet zu haben ist eine feste IP zugewiesen zu bekommen, doch das ist um einiges teurer, da es eher für die Nutzung von Servern, als von Privatrechner dient.


Nicht wirklich. Wenn du Kabel-Internet hast, bekommst du nur eine neue IP, wenn deine Verbindung durch Wartungsarbeiten mal zwangsweise getrennt wird. Und selbst da bin ich mir nichtmal sicher. War damals selbst bei Kabel-Deutschland und keine Ahnung, wie lange ich da die gleiche IP hatte, aber es war schon ewig. Hatte da mal wegen was im Interface vom Kabelmodem geschaut und da nebenbei gesehen, dass der schon seit über 3 Monaten durchweg online war.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (6. August 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Wenn du Kabel-Internet hast, bekommst du nur eine neue IP, wenn deine Verbindung durch Wartungsarbeiten mal zwangsweise getrennt wird. Und selbst da bin ich mir nichtmal sicher. War damals selbst bei Kabel-Deutschland und keine Ahnung, wie lange ich da die gleiche IP hatte, aber es war schon ewig. Hatte da mal wegen was im Interface vom Kabelmodem geschaut und da nebenbei gesehen, dass der schon seit über 3 Monaten durchweg online war.



Bei Kabel gibt es auch keine Zwangsternnung, daher ist da Modem natürlich auch immer Online. IP kann aber trotzdem wechseln, da diese per DHCP vergeben wird und normalerweise alle 60 Minuten die Leasetime erneuert wird. Daher könntest du theoretisch alle 60 Minuten eine neue IP bekommen wenn der DHCP Server dies wollte, praktisch hat man seine IP aber meistens über Wochen/Monate hinweg ohne Änderung. Trotzdem sollte man die IP bei Kabel nicht mit der Zwangstrennung bei DSL gleichsetzen ;-)


----------



## Zwizazadera (7. August 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Schön, wie Posts auch gelesen werden inc. Mods.
> 
> Wie ich schrieb ich bin schon ewig bei der Telekom und hatte bisher keinen automatischen Reset (DC) - nur !! wenn ich es veranlasst habe.
> Das würde in der Router Log stehen - nur steht da nix vom Reset.
> ...



Leute BITTE !!! Bezeichnet das doch nicht als Reset ! das ist der 24 Std. Disconnect bei dem der DSLAM der Telekom die Verbindung kappt und der Router / Modem die Verbindung NEU 
aufbauen (Syncronisieren) muss !!! In meinem Alten Router (Speedport 520 vor 5 Jahren) konnte man im Router per Menue diesen 24 Std Disconnect selbst auslösen 
in den man die Zeit selbst festgelegt hat.

@XDish dann schau mal in deinem Log nach Syncronisieren der Verbindung wenn diese innerhalb von 24 Std. 2x mal drin steht
ist DAS ist die 24Std. Zwangstrennung bei dir 

Wenn das bei den Heutigen Telekom Routern nicht mehr geht dann setz man sich halt mal am WE hin und zieht den Stromstecker des Routers für 30sek raus 
z.b. 2 oder 3 Uhr Nachts !!! dann wird der Disconnect auch dann immer um diese Uhrzeit ausgeführt. Wenn man aber Tagsüber mal nen Disconnect hatte muss
man das wiederholen mit dem Stromstecker ziehen.



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Zwizazadera (7. August 2012)

Lilith schrieb:


> Bei Kabel gibt es auch keine Zwangsternnung, daher ist da Modem natürlich auch immer Online. IP kann aber trotzdem wechseln, da diese per DHCP vergeben wird und normalerweise alle 60 Minuten die Leasetime erneuert wird. Daher könntest du theoretisch alle 60 Minuten eine neue IP bekommen wenn der DHCP Server dies wollte, praktisch hat man seine IP aber meistens über Wochen/Monate hinweg ohne Änderung. Trotzdem sollte man die IP bei Kabel nicht mit der Zwangstrennung bei DSL gleichsetzen ;-)




Sry FC


----------

